# Fire Seal 4" PVC Pipe penetrating a 1/2hr ceiling



## retire09 (Nov 1, 2012)

Can you just fire caulk a 4" PVC pipe penetrating a 1/2HR Rated ceiling?

I've seen fire collars used on large plastic pipes but not caulk but it is just a 1/2hr rating.


----------



## RLGA (Nov 1, 2012)

No, you would have to use a tested assembly for plastic pipe, and I don't think there is one that uses just firestop sealant.


----------



## north star (Nov 1, 2012)

*+** =*



Wouldn't this application be treated like a [ small ] shaft

penetrating the rated ceiling assembly?

*$* *#*


----------



## Builder Bob (Nov 1, 2012)

Not neccessarily, this is a membrane penetration of a rated assembly with a combustible product.


----------



## cda (Nov 1, 2012)

depends

need to check the different fire stop material out there for the application you are lookiing at

call some of the bigger fire stop companies and they can tell you for sure


----------



## Gregg Harris (Nov 1, 2012)

retire09 said:
			
		

> Can you just fire caulk a 4" PVC pipe penetrating a 1/2HR Rated ceiling?I've seen fire collars used on large plastic pipes but not caulk but it is just a 1/2hr rating.


Take a look at 3M  System # W-L - 2385


----------



## Darren Emery (Nov 2, 2012)

Gregg used the key word here:  SYSTEM.   Don't just find a product and put it in the gap.  Find a system that matches the assembly and the penetrating item, and follow the system design!

All that said - I have yet to find any documentation on a 1/2 hr rating for a through or membrane penetration.  Find the applicable 1 hour system.


----------



## codeworks (Nov 2, 2012)

ditto darrens comments, through penetration fire stop system req'd


----------

